# Resources > Education Center >  >  Placebo is your new team leader!

## icedawg

So respect his authority!   ::wink::

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by icedawg_
> *So respect his authority! *



Or respect his boot in your bum!    ::D:

----------


## wasup

First job is to proofread all of the tutorials and synchronize their format...

----------

